# Sediment on top?



## teraann (Mar 20, 2012)

I have an apple wine in a carboy and I notice that there seems to be sediment on top and not settling on the bottom?? Could this be mold or something?

Tera


----------



## BobF (Mar 21, 2012)

A pic would be helpful ...


----------



## Arne (Mar 21, 2012)

We probably need a little bit more information. What was your recipe, how long has it been in the carboy, what is the specific gravity. I am guessing it is probably not much to worry about and it will fall with time. If your carboy is topped up, there probably won't be too much there anyway. If I was really worried about it, first thing is a nose test. If it smells good, maybe a small taste. If everything is good, maybe have to rack off from underneath the sediment. Just throwing ideas out I mite try. Arne.


----------



## jswordy (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm with Arne. If it tastes good and has a good nose - no off smells - you will be fine. Good catch on seeing it in a light wine, BTW. I see some floating sediment on top of darker wines sometimes. It has never affected my wine. I just rack it off as normal and leave it behind.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 21, 2012)

teraann said:


> I have an apple wine in a carboy and I notice that there seems to be sediment on top and not settling on the bottom?? Could this be mold or something?
> 
> Tera


 
Sometimes you can get tartaric acid crystals forming in top as well as on the sides, but it is usually mostly on the bottom. Gently tip the carboy an inch or two and let it bump flat (carefully) and don't do it on concrete. If the stuff just drops to the bottom, chances are it was tartaric and you can rack the wine safely off.


----------



## Arne (Mar 22, 2012)

grapeman said:


> Sometimes you can get tartaric acid crystals forming in top as well as on the sides, but it is usually mostly on the bottom. Gently tip the carboy an inch or two and let it bump flat (carefully) and don't do it on concrete. If the stuff just drops to the bottom, chances are it was tartaric and you can rack the wine safely off.


 Good info, grapeman. Never tried that but will keep it in mind. Thanks, Arne.


----------



## teraann (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks for all the input. It did end up falling after a little movement.


----------

